# Chopin's choice of a key



## Aurelian

Second-guessing Chopin here...

The key of his famous "Heroic" polonaise is A-flat major, which I associate with romantic music. Why did he choose this key instead of E-flat major, which was used in powerful majestic works like Beethoven's 3rd Symphony and 5th Piano Concerto?


----------



## Pugg

Because he liked it that way.....wild guess :angel:


----------



## TwoPhotons

It starts in Eb major but then goes on to Ab major. The introduction is basically like a really extended V - I chord progression. So perhaps Chopin wanted to start with the "heroic" key but then made it sound even _more_ heroic by treating it as a dominant key.

That's just speculation though. Perhaps Pugg is right, and Chopin simply liked Ab major!


----------



## KThreeSixFour

It seems that Chopin really like 4 flats (Ab major/F minor) and 4 sharps (E major and C# minor):

Etudes: 9 out of 27
Ballades: 2/4
Impromptus: 2/4
Scherzos: 2/4
Waltzes: 7/18


----------



## Francis Poulenc

Chopin preferred the black keys to be in certain places to go with his fingering method.


----------



## quietfire

Francis Poulenc said:


> Chopin preferred the black keys to be in certain places to go with his fingering method.


A true pianist.


----------



## Larkenfield

Aurelian said:


> Why did he choose this key instead of E-flat major?


Most likely because it's the key that he heard the polonaise in his head, and he felt there was no reason to transpose it to another key whether considered romantic or not. What each key represents in terms of its romanticism may or may not be an exact science and its qualities could vary from one composer to another. In any event, his Polonaise #4 In C Minor, Op. 40/2 is one of my favorites because IMO it thunders and also has an amazing dignity, power and sweeping lyricism.


----------

